# Coming home



## sunsetsandturbos (Mar 14, 2005)

Sup folks?

Heres the deal. I am us military and am currently living in japan. Currently driving an r32 skyline modded out the a$$ (dollar signs appropriate here). I drift, race, and run the $h!t out of when there is no reason to. I would give anything to bring this car back to the states, but alas, you know why I am not (i.e. motorex commies). So that being said, I am starting to look for a car to buy to start buliding. I am guessing its going to be an s13 because of all the aftermarket parts, but was wondering what all is available there?

I recently figured out that Datsun (prior Nissan, i.e. 1984) made a rwd max, and this would be as fun to build and drift as a barrel of monkies, but what aftermarket parts are available for suspension? body? drivetrain?

another idea is the 200sx. anything available?

i Know I WILL be building a hachi, but thats going to be mostly for racing (time to upset some bowties). For everyday driving and drifting and basically f***ing off in, i will be building a nissan.

My main question and the purpose of this thread, is what is available there in the states for nissan models? Are s13's currently available? many aftermarket parts within easy reach? especially suspension adn drivetrain? I would LOVE to build another rb, but leaning more to sr because of availability (yes, i have researched some, but not hardcore yet) I am thinking i will be going back to se usa (probably fl) but not quite sure.

Thanks in advance for any helpful info.

later


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

can you strip the car and bring it with you, just stick the rb20 and all its goodies in a s13 or s14. In know you can put a vg30dett on a 200sx you can go that way and parts are available.


----------



## sunsetsandturbos (Mar 14, 2005)

thanks lyon.

thats my ultimate goal is to bring the rb with me. Is there quite a bit of support there in performance shops for rb's? I see stuff for sr's all the time on the internet, but not so much rb's. turbos, exhausts, clutches, and the like seem to be available, but what about small parts? like cam angle sensors, oil filters, fan belts, etc. id hate to not be able to drive my rb because i couldnt find a fan belt.  

im sure a lot of it will cross reference from other motors, i will just have to do my homework. but i am concerned about suprises like that.

thanks for your reply dude, I appreciate it. And i will be looking into that vg30 in a 200sx. that sounds like a rocket.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Lots of stuff for the S13/S14 now that there is a renewed interest in them (because of drifting) in the states. As far as RB support, depending on where you live there are speed shops that can help you. Obiviously SoCali is going to be the best place to get help with JDM stuff. Nothing really as far as I know for the 200SX (S12, not the B14/15) or the RWD Maximas that are bolt-on affairs.


If you plan on buying an AE86, plan on spending big $$$, they too are popular due to drifting/Initial D and every (at least out in SoCali) poser is trying to dump thier riced-out civic to buy one of these (or an S13/14). Good news is that there are plenty of parts and lots of support for these vehicles as well.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

As You ARE MILITARY, check into the 1 time waiver rules for bringing an foriegn owned vehicle back to the military base of assignment.
It used to be an ability to keep and have the vehicle shipped as part of your household to your new base.
And as LONG as you kept it, the waiver would be accepted by the U.S. for YOUR road use.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

sunsetsandturbos said:


> thanks lyon.
> 
> thats my ultimate goal is to bring the rb with me. Is there quite a bit of support there in performance shops for rb's? I see stuff for sr's all the time on the internet, but not so much rb's. turbos, exhausts, clutches, and the like seem to be available, but what about small parts? like cam angle sensors, oil filters, fan belts, etc. id hate to not be able to drive my rb because i couldnt find a fan belt.
> 
> ...


I have a rb20 in my s14 and all the belts are crossed referenced to us belts, like stated below cali would be the best place to find parts but here in florida we got some shops that can provide what you need. Turbo upgrade is not that hard because of the t3 flange the rb20 has, clutch, oil filter, fuel filter thermostat same as z32 na, coils same as 94 q45 coils, o2 sensonrs tps. I've even found the same valve seals that are available here in the us just havent ofund out for what car is for but alot can be found if you do your homework. Tell you one thing though you would find more parts for a rb25 easier than an rb20 being that the rb20 is older...


----------



## sunsetsandturbos (Mar 14, 2005)

thanks for all your help. it is MUCH appreciated.
as for the rb25, i will seriously consider trying to bring one with me. biggest reason i would like to bring the rb20, I already have it. So I know I am bringing my own headache, not someone elses.  

thanks again to everyone.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

What are you planning with the Hachi-Roku? Mostly people make those things drifty over here. I know in Japan (I stayed in Chiba for a while) people do autocross hachi's, but here they're all about the drift. For this reason they're more expensive...


----------



## sunsetsandturbos (Mar 14, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> What are you planning with the Hachi-Roku? Mostly people make those things drifty over here. I know in Japan (I stayed in Chiba for a while) people do autocross hachi's, but here they're all about the drift. For this reason they're more expensive...


The hachi is a popular drift car over here too, because of their weight. They are also readily available here, so if you miss that gear/turn/brake and make a little contact with the ground/wall/rock/guard rail/fellow drifter, a quick run to the junk yard will have you back on your feet and drifting again in no time. Same as the 180's, sylvia's, and skylines. I am guessing they are not that available in junk yards there, so if i get one I will have to be more careful about bending it. Not so easy to fix. This being said, i am also reconsidering my choice for a drift car. Maybe a 84-96ish mustang, plenty of parts anywhere, lots of aftermarket suspension parts, body panels for pocket change, and easy to build. The 2.3 seems to hold quite a bit of mods out there, and even turbo kits for it (actually came with a factory turbo in 89). I remember the 2.0 being installed in almost every car ford ever built at some point in time, so those motors could probably be found really cheap and easy to build also. I'd probably get flamed for building it (especially if i rb'd it) but i'd be drifting while everyone else was waiting on parts.

As for the hachi, 4ag/t4 setup (i think it was a t4. im still trying to find out exactly), stock internals, gutted interior. Seen this setup before over here. Needless to say, I was impressed.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, in Chiba I remember rolling with a group of Hachi's and I was astounded to think that people would go autocross with an AE86, or even AE92. Those cars are completely caught up in the drift "craze" over here, so you can't touch one that's not an absolute rusted hulk for under $6,000, which is absolute robbery in my opinion. 
My neighbor has a San Ni in Chiba. That's one hell of a car. It makes my S13 seem like complete crap, even though I modded the crap out of it. Enjoy the cars while you can, bro! Tanoshimi ni shite yo.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

sunsetsandturbos said:


> The hachi is a popular drift car over here too, because of their weight. They are also readily available here, so if you miss that gear/turn/brake and make a little contact with the ground/wall/rock/guard rail/fellow drifter, a quick run to the junk yard will have you back on your feet and drifting again in no time. Same as the 180's, sylvia's, and skylines. I am guessing they are not that available in junk yards there, so if i get one I will have to be more careful about bending it. Not so easy to fix. This being said, i am also reconsidering my choice for a drift car. Maybe a 84-96ish mustang, plenty of parts anywhere, lots of aftermarket suspension parts, body panels for pocket change, and easy to build. The 2.3 seems to hold quite a bit of mods out there, and even turbo kits for it (actually came with a factory turbo in 89). I remember the 2.0 being installed in almost every car ford ever built at some point in time, so those motors could probably be found really cheap and easy to build also. I'd probably get flamed for building it (especially if i rb'd it) but i'd be drifting while everyone else was waiting on parts.
> 
> As for the hachi, 4ag/t4 setup (i think it was a t4. im still trying to find out exactly), stock internals, gutted interior. Seen this setup before over here. Needless to say, I was impressed.



The 5.0 Mustang would be a better choice, TONS of suspension aftermarket support, lots of torque, and you can turbo (imagine a twin turbo-ed 5.0L motor, will put any 13B or SR to absolute shame powerwise). Honestly, it would be a monster, all the stupid "mAAd tYte JDM, y0" rice boy idiots will hate you, but the Mustang can be a real contender in the hands of a talented driver.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

bII said:


> The 5.0 Mustang would be a better choice, TONS of suspension aftermarket support, lots of torque, and you can turbo (imagine a twin turbo-ed 5.0L motor, will put any 13B or SR to absolute shame powerwise). Honestly, it would be a monster, all the stupid "mAAd tYte JDM, y0" rice boy idiots will hate you, but the Mustang can be a real contender in the hands of a talented driver.


Whatever, the 5.0l engine is as reliable as a drunken pirate doing brain surgery with a pipe wrench. As for "mAAd tYte JDM" rice boy "idiots," you came to the wrong place to insult people who love JDM engines. The only reliable 5.0, especially for turbo application, needs to be extensively rebuilt. Let's compare this to, say, the Z31 VG30ET. The VG can produce more power for much cheaper, is lighter, and even gets better gas mileage. The most powerful production 5.0 Mustang had 225hp, and that was the 1991. Other 5.0's had below 200hp. Let's take that 225hp figure and break it down. 45hp per liter. SR20DET, the typical JDM engine, is less than half the size of the 5.0. It also weighs much less than half as much. However, it has 102.5hp per liter. Over twice as much. 
I'm not bashing the 5.0. For a long time, I wanted one. But don't compare them to "rice boy idiots" with their JDM engines. These two worlds are incomparable. I know that a small turbo 4cyl is no replacement for the feeling of V8 torque or the throaty roar of a V8, but a large and ineffecient V8 is no replacement for the utter hp/weight ratio of a JDM turbo.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I was referring to the idiots that think if its not from Japan then it ain't where it's at. I own a 240SX and I would love to swap an SR (or a CA really) but I want to pass smog without the hassles. There are some some rice boys that think JDM is the only way to go and everything else sucks. That's who I'm talking about.

The 5.0L has been race proven, NA and Turbo. And while not the most effcient motor around, there's no arguing the sheer power that can be had for the (relatively) low cost when compared to other applications.

My main point here is that if you are considering other options for a drift car, the Mustang would be a good choice as well. When I was referring to the "rice boys," I meant that those stupid kids that willl boo any car running at an event that isn't Japanese. I saw this with Rys Millen's car at GT Live. Some clowns in front of me were pissing on Millen and the GTO just because (Domestic sucks, get that POS outta here,etc.) its a GM, nevermind the car isn't even a "domestic" (its Austrailian).


----------



## sunsetsandturbos (Mar 14, 2005)

What I was talking about was building a fox body Mustang as a drift car because it will be cheaper to repair when I bend it (as I can almost assure it's going to get bent at some point in time). As for the motor, well, i will have to wait until i get there. What I was refering to about getting flamed, flaming would be from other mustang enthusiasts if I put a rb20 in a mustang.  difficult? yes. impossible? no. Anything will fit with a big enough hammer and enough welding stock. Has it been done before?

Think this post has gotten off topic and for that I apologize. But I am just banging around ideas on a drift car when i get to the states. The 240 is still a very viable option. But an option is all that it is. And to correct a past post of mine, the 2.3 turbo came in 79 to 81 mustang.

What do you guys do for body panels when you slip up while drifting? Can you order the cheap sheetmetal from Autozone (or somewhere like that) for 240's like you can usdm vehicles?

Thanks for all your help guys and i realy appreciate the replies.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

the 2.3L turbo from the Mustang is a poor choice, not a lot of aftermarket support, and Ford is not known for their 4 cyl turbos. The Fox body 5.0L is a great choice, lots of AF support, plenty of power. Putting an RB in it? Probably not worth the effort when more power can be had for less building up the 5.0L.

As far as body stuff, I see S13s in the junkyard, sometimes with clean doors, fenders, etc. You could buy sheet metal, but when you buy cheap sheetmetal formed overseas, you risk the pieces not fitting right.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Yeah, in Chiba I remember rolling with a group of Hachi's and I was astounded to think that people would go autocross with an AE86, or even AE92. Those cars are completely caught up in the drift "craze" over here, so you can't touch one that's not an absolute rusted hulk for under $6,000
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 6000 for a hachi? damn Im glad I live out east. I found one for 1500 running in really good shape, but I wanted another S13.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

no replacement for displacement...get a good body...put in a better engine


----------

